#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Ηλεκτρονική καταχώρηση βεβαιώσεων μηχανικού

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΚΑ:

"Διευρύνει άμεσα, το αργότερο εντός δύο εβδομάδων, την ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα, προκειμένου να συμπεριλάβει την *κατάθεση με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο όλων των βεβαιώσεων μηχανικών* που απαιτούνται για την μεταβίβαση ακινήτων, τόσο αυτών που έχουν εκδοθεί όσο και αυτών που θα εκδοθούν, ώστε να καταστούν διαφανείς οι πράξεις και να ελέγχεται η φερεγγυότητα τους και οι ευθύνες των μηχανικών"

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

----------


## sonja_k

Πρόσθεσαν τη δυνατότητα έκδοσης βεβαιώσεων στο σύστημα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων.
Επίσης πρόσθεσαν τετραγωνίδιο στο οποίο θα δηλώνεται η "συμφωνηθείσα" αμοιβή.

----------


## A.M.

Αν θέλεις πες μας συναδέλφισσα που είναι; Γιατί το ψάχνω αυτό για την συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή και δεν το βρίσκω! Στο σύστημα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων ή στο σύστημα υπολογισμού αμοιβών;

----------


## sonja_k

Στο σύστημα δήλωσης των αυθαιρέτων, στα πρόσθετα στοιχεία προσέθεσαν τη βεβαίωση.Έχουν αλλάξει και το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης όπου αναφέρουν τις προσθήκες.
Επίσης στο σύστημα υπολογισμού αμοιβών έχουν προσθέσει και "ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ Ν.4014".

----------


## mantw24

ψάχνω για την βεβαίωση αλλά δεν την βρίσκω. Αυτό με την συμφωνηθήσα αμοιβή το βρήκα. Αλλά την βεβαίωση δεν την βρίσκω

----------


## sonja_k

Μόλις συμπληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία ΛΟΓΙΚΑ (????) θα εμφανίζεται το pdf.Πιθανολογώ...

----------


## JOANS

Η βεβαίωση βγαίνει μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## Στα

Άρα βεβαίωση για ακίνητο χωρίς παραβάσεις δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να καταχωρήσουμε, εγώ αυτό βλέπω.

----------


## sonja_k

Αυτό που αναφέρει στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης είναι ότι βεβαίωση εκδίδεται από το σύστημα και αυτοτελώς για τα ακίνητα που δεν έχουν αυθαιρεσίες εφόσον συμπληρωθούν τα στοιχεία του ακινήτου χωρίς να δηλωθούν πολεοδομικές παραβάσεις.
Αυτό που δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά είναι η αμοιβή γι'αυτές τις βεβαιώσεις.

----------


## Στα

Θα πρέπει όπως έλεγε η αρχική διευκρίνιση να καταχωρηθούν και αιτήσεις που έχουν ήδη γίνει για λόγους διαφάνειας; ξεκαθαρίστηκε αυτό;

----------


## Patrick

> Αυτό που αναφέρει στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης είναι ότι βεβαίωση εκδίδεται από το σύστημα και αυτοτελώς για τα ακίνητα που δεν έχουν αυθαιρεσίες εφόσον συμπληρωθούν τα στοιχεία του ακινήτου χωρίς να δηλωθούν πολεοδομικές παραβάσεις.
> Αυτό που δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά είναι η αμοιβή γι'αυτές τις βεβαιώσεις.


ισχυει και για τα αδομητα οικοπεδα αυτο αραγε??

----------


## Inzaghi

Εγω παντως συνεχιζω να χορηγω βεβαιωσεις ιδιοχειρες, με το λεκτικο του προτυπου αλλα και με αλλα δικα μου λεκτικα + φωτογραφιες επισυναπτομενες + συνυπογραφες απο αγοραστη και πωλητη οτι αποδεχονται την υπαρχουσα κατασταση που εμφανιζεται στις φωτογραφιες ως πραγματικη και τωρινη...

Γιατι αυτη η ηλεκτρονικη δηλωση του "αυθαιρετου" που βγαινει απο το συστημα δε μας διασφαλιζει εμας σαν Μηχανικους πουθενα..

----------

